

Ask HN: How to communicate adaptability to employers? - rw

In looking for software engineering work over the last few months, I've found many openings for which I <i>would</i> be qualified, if given 2-4 weeks of training. In this economic climate, though, employers can find someone who is already experienced in the exact ways that they want, and they tend to go with the "safe bet".<p>I suspect many HNers are similarly frustrated.<p>As an aspiring generalist, I've explored many avenues in computer science. If I get the chance to sit face-to-face with someone, I am 100% able to communicate my often deep knowledge about all sorts of technical subjects--especially machine learning and functional programming. But I have no "proof" of my expertise on these subjects, and therein lies my conundrum.<p>How can I communicate that, although I may not "look good on paper", I learn and adapt to new situations and technologies very quickly, and am worth interviewing?
======
gruseom
If I were you I might offer to work for free for a while: "I want a chance to
prove myself. Give me a hard task that nobody on your team has time to do
right now. I'll come in, sign an NDA, and show you what I can do. If you like
my work we can take it from there."

That's how I got my first commercial programming work.

------
javery
Offer to come in for a day and work with the team. More and more agile teams
are interviewing this way and it would be the best way to show that you can
understand what they are doing and make helpful suggestions or even write some
code on day one. (of course make sure that you think you can do this)

~~~
rw
That's a great suggestion--thanks!

------
davidw
Open source projects are a good way - in some circles, at least - of
demonstrating that you know how to get stuff done.

------
boggles
Consider relocating for a time to a location where work is less scarce than
wherever you currently live. That might not be easy at the moment however.

